# Most underrated pike lure



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

We all know that Daredevls, bucktail spinners, and rapalas are excellent lures to haul the slimy beaasts in, but what companies make an affordable lure that seems to consistently please the pike?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

When ice fishing a jighead and a minnow and in open water spoons and whatever you don't want to catch them on when fishing for walleye :rollin:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Believe it or not I'v ehad really good luck jigging a dare devil through the ice with a minnow/smelt. You could also try the "Storm" Wildeye baby pike lur ein the summer. I'ce had extremely good results with those as well. Mostly because pike are territorial.

Knutson


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

A jig head and a 3 inch or bigger twister tail will work just fine. White is always been a good color.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Raddogs and jointed rapala x raps!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Any lure at any time you're trying to catch any fish OTHER than pike. They seem to love that :wink:


----------



## mykoo000 (Aug 12, 2010)

These days,archlord money,there are so many choices to labor through, from the most basic, such as paper or plastic at the grocery checkout counter, to the nearly suicide-inducing, such as the friends-and-family plan or unlimited texting.In these tough times, the abundance of life-changing decisions-finances, health care, career moves-can be overwhelming. But don't take it from me. Ask the guy who wrote the book The Psychology of Judgment and Decision Making. That would be Scott Plous, a psychology professor at Wesleyan University. "There's no question that we have more choices than ever before," Plous agreed. "And decisions are generally harder and more time-consuming when there are lots of archlord money alternatives."
Even dog clothes,Steve Jobs, whose technology allows us the misery of 18,000 music selections in our pockets, has to counteract so many choices by wearing the same outfit-blue jeans, black turtleneck , New Balance sneakers-every single day of his life. With every move you make, you're bombarded with predicamentsfrom the banal to the extraordinary, and you obviously can't trust yourself to make the right decisions anymore-look where that's gotten you.I know I'm not alone in this. We're all feeling a little needy. Whom can we turn to? Friends and family always have their own agendas; therapists are useless. So, dog clothes who's left?
Strangers, maple story mesos,of course. They're everywhere."Excuse me," I said to the woman behind me one morning in the queue at Dunkin' Donuts. "I'm currently asking strangers to make all my decisions. Would you mind picking out a dozen doughnuts for me?""I'll order two, but then you're on your own," she said."Never mind."Everyone knows the first two doughnuts are the easy ones."I'll do it, but you'll have to tell me what you like," a gangly woman who had overheard theprevious exchange maple story mesos said.
"Thanks, flyff penya,but that kind of defeats my purpose," I responded. "As long as you're paying," a thick-armed guy shrugged at me just as it was his turn to order.He attacked the chore with glee . His choices were a blur of glaze and frosting. He stopped only once, looked back at me and said, "Sprinkles, two sprinkles," and they fell into the box with the majesty of a fireworks grand finale.It was a win-win, a successful random act of indecision(RAI). And I was striking a blow for science. "Your experiment will reveal how much pleasure in a dessert comes from it simply being a dessert, rather than a dessert that you would have chosen," Plous had observed. "In many cases, the difference in benefit between two choices is smaller than we'd flyff penyaguess."
This may be the last chaos gold,best idea I've ever had. For two weeks, I relinquishedcontrol over my decisions. I turned the reins over to perfect strangers.At a Starbucks, I was perspiring heavily from a bike ride when I started to ask the woman beside me what I wanted to drink. She cut me off midway through my spiel about how I was conducting a social experiment last chaos gold and whatnot.
"Just have a water,"cheap wow gold,
she said, snatching a bottle from the front case and thrusting it at me.
She herself ordered something that took the barista 11 moves to make, but I was suddenly a model of simplicity: a sweaty man drinking cold water.Moments later, I asked a man at the newsstand if I should become a night shaver instead of a morning shaver. I always wanted to be a night shaver-go to bed cleanly shaven and wake up with sexy stubble that would be alluring until at least noon and..."Absolutely not," the gentleman said.I'm sure he's right.Later in the day, when I asked a sandy-haired woman at Old Navy to pick out a shirt for me, she quickly devoted herself to the cause."I want you to have a crisper, cleaner look," cheap wow gold she exclaimed.


----------

